# COSI today around 2:00p



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Im going to head down to COSI to chum a spot or two and also wet a line if anyone is interested in joining.

Also for Jan. 1st i'll be heading there around 10am'ish..going to be windy, but a lot warmer than normal for Jan.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just got back from there.. they set up tents there for the bash tonight.. hopefully they will be out of there by tomorrow AM..or we may have to hit the spot across the river...thats if all the ice got washed downstream.. lots of ice berg there across from COSI..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well guys, i just wasted a bunch of time getting gear ready, chum prepared, ect.
The Scioto downtown looks like crap and with all the ice melting its causing a major flow of ice bergs all in that area.Plus the CFD side is really bad.
PLUS COSI has some kind of "function" going on for NEW YEARS tonight and they have the entrance we normally pull into BLOCKED..so count out this area for any attempt at fishing today, saturday??........They river looks like its flowing FAST too, not sure if we could fish open water if we could keep a bait on bottom????????.

Im going to check out a few other areas saturday to try to salvage what little time i have left of my x-mas break.
I dont think ive wet a line but maybe once my whole time off...geez us!

Well Happy New Year to all.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not counting it out just yet.. we could possibly be fishing there tomorrow morning..usually they pack up pretty fast..
besides, another spot downstream from cosi can be doable...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, if you head over there sat. and we can pull down there and the water in that area is fishable.....give me a call and i'll head over for sure.

I also checked out CFD, Wittier(sp?) boat ramp and around Rich st. bridge..they were either ice up or had lots of flowing ice bergs.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

with the cosi being located on the inside bend of the river, the ice will be on the other side of the river.. i just hope that the roadblocks are gone.. 
i know i supposed to give rod from cincy a call as well. he may come up here since he told me that the waters around him are unfishable..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey if the parking lot is open and we have some open water...IM GAME as it sure beats setting around the house!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the area in front of cosi is wide open.. unless you cast all the way to the other side.. if i have to park a little out of the way to fish, i probably will..
anybody else wants me to call to give the updates??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No ice on the scioto down here that I can see, but the water is rising fast.....I have said it for the last three years, "please god give us a dry spring"


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from the confluence and it looks bad, the water has come up quickly since this afternoon, totally unfishable. I have scouted unmoving water today and have yet to find any that is unfrozen enough to fish. I am giving up on this years FFF, I was looking foward to it too. Ak call me tomorrw morning and let me know how things look down at COSI.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been tied up for the week-end so far but, I'll be checking out COSI tomorrow morning{Sun]. If everyone's going to another venue, let me know.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bill..i wouldn't waste my time there if i were you..it just doesn't look good..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill i was there today checking things out and i agree with Ak.
If you are wanting to go and fish anyway, the only place i saw to fish is CFD out on the BLUE buildings dock and fish towards the boat and the big rock point(only slack water in that whole area).Fishing from the "tables" is out because they have long yellow barriers in the water to keep big chunks of floating debris from getting around the boat.....plus the flow right in front of the normal spot is FAST.
As Ak told me this area is silted in a lot and shallow, i didnt wet a line...BUT if the rivers moving as fast as it has been, that will be the ONLY slack water around and i'd bet ya money that they'd be holding in that area to avoid the fast flow. Now weather or not your rigs will sink down into that nasty silt is another question??

Good luck if you go and fish, sure looks like getting that first carp of 2005 with this kind of water conditions will be tough for everyone!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well if any of you are wondering if you can catch carp in very cold water thats mostly iced over..go check out the results of the CAG's FFF event...those guys from Mass. kicked much butt and if you look at the pics. of there swim its a one rod a pcs. in a small open areas of ice...geez! I think they said 36degree water temps...just goes to show ya....if the carp are there, they will feed!

Scott


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, I know what you mean. Its tough to have time off and not be able to sit out by the water for a while. Is this what they call,"the curse of the working man?"


----------

